# Sky+ Remote control died



## qreus1 (30 Mar 2009)

Hi my Sky+ remote just ceased to operate tonight, I changed the batteries but that didnt work. Does anyone have any ideas ie is this a common thing? I dont suppose Sky will replace the remote. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Dearg Doom (31 Mar 2009)

Can't answer your question, but you can buy a replacement in lots of places - Tesco's, Atlantic Homecare, Harvey Norman to name a few. They're about €30. If you can wait for delivery you can buy a replacement on-line for much less (through [broken link removed]for example).


----------



## Smashbox (31 Mar 2009)

Sky won't replace. You will have to buy another.


----------



## Lorz (31 Mar 2009)

also have them...


----------



## Yoltan (31 Mar 2009)

qreus1 said:


> Hi my Sky+ remote just ceased to operate tonight, I changed the batteries but that didnt work. Does anyone have any ideas ie is this a common thing? I dont suppose Sky will replace the remote. Any thoughts appreciated.


 

I think mine is on it's way out too. I find it really hard to get the select (middle) button to work. I'd say they just wear out. Argos definitely have them.


----------



## Smashbox (31 Mar 2009)

Have you taken the remote apart ie. removing the front/back panel and checking underneath the buttons? Sometimes this area gets (for want of a better word) 'gunked' up and can easily be cleaned out.


----------



## RMCF (31 Mar 2009)

Best to buy off eBay to be honest.

I got one BUY IT NOW and had it delivered to NI for around £8, much better than paying silly prices from Argos.


----------



## Yoltan (31 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Have you taken the remote apart ie. removing the front/back panel and checking underneath the buttons? Sometimes this area gets (for want of a better word) 'gunked' up and can easily be cleaned out.


 

I know what I'll be doing this evening!! Thanks!


----------



## Smashbox (1 Apr 2009)

Ha yeah its a 'fun' job, but may just help.

I know one of my neighbours wrap their remote in cling film to keep it all clean inside!


----------



## oopsbuddy (3 Apr 2009)

Is it definitely completely dead, or do some of the buttons work and not others? If so, you can reprogram it to your own model of TV. I don't know how or why it ever becomes "deprogrammed" but it happened to me twice before. I'd check that out first before buying another.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Apr 2009)

Yolt, how'd you get on ?


----------



## qreus1 (14 Apr 2009)

Hi guys, I tried to buy Sky+ remote on Amazon but it refused to deliver to Ireland ie Republic. Anyone succeed in getting one from Amazon?


----------



## oopsbuddy (14 Apr 2009)

Has anyone tried the reprogramming option? Any feedback on success? You can try it yourself through the Sky interactive option. If batteries are OK, this seems to be the most likely problem.


----------



## oopsbuddy (14 Apr 2009)

Try this link if the problem IS related to the Sky remote control confisuration

http://www.sky.com/portal/site/skyc...ade-4eed-810b-cec670799bcc&articleId=11320303


----------



## eeyore2502 (14 Apr 2009)

Same happened to us last week.  We only got sky in November so they said for us to replace it and send them the receipt and our account will be credited.


----------

